# Water Training in Winter?



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

So I'm looking at a Wirehair that was born 3 weeks ago. I was planning on picking one up in Feb or March, but this one is available and has a very good pedigree. This dog will be 80% waterfowl and 20% upland game, so the water training is critical. My understanding is to begin water training at 8 weeks and they should be comfortable with the water by 12 weeks. I'm concerned about the ability to water train the dog during the winter. It will be 6 months old by the time march rolls around. My question is will a dog that hasn't had much water exposure in the first few months going to struggle later on? Do any of you have suggestions for water training during the winter? About the only thing I can think of is putting it in the tub occasionally.


----------



## Sprig Kennels (Jan 13, 2009)

dont worry too much about it. just get the dog in as soon as it warms up in the spring. its not life or death if you dont get it in the water at 12 weeks. it is better to get the dog fetching and liking birds and work on the water when you can. a dog that loves to fetch and loves birds shouldnt have a problem liking the water when it warms up enough. there are tons of labs, for example, born in the cold time of year that never see water until it gets 5-6 months old or more and do fine. just keep doing all the other training and get to the water when it is warm enough for the pup.


----------

